# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Ku do ta kaloni Naten e Vitit te Ri?

## vagabondo_nyc

Meqe ne shqiptaret e kemi si tradite ta festojme dhe presim vitin e ri ndryshe nga festat e tjera mendoja te pysja se ku do ta festoni naten e vitit te ri?

Ne Shqiperi nata e vitit te ri eshte shume speciale. E ndjen qe para nje muaji. Kurse ktu ne USA mua ka vite qe sme bene pershtypje. Biles akoma me keq shumicen e rasteve e kam kaluar duke punuar.

Por dhe organizuesit gjithemone perfitojne ne keshtu rastesh. Cmimet i kane te krypura. Psh ne Usa per naten e vitit te ri kushton afersisht 150 dollare per nje person.

Ja dhe cmimet ne Tirane:


Gazeta TiranaObserver
Tabelat e çmimeve në lokalet dhe restorantet me luksoze të vendit

Sa u kushtojnë shqiptarëve darkat e festave të fundvitit

Blerina KACA, Klementina CENKOLLARI 

Festat e fundvitit duket se do t’i gjejnë kryeqytetasit jashtë shtëpisë. Numri i prenotimeve nga lokali në lokal është tepër I madh, madje vihet re se janë familjet ato që kanë preferuar ta kalojnë ndërrimin e viteve në ambiente të hapura mes zhurmës, humorit dhe muzikës së lartë. Edhe pse shtrenjtë për xhepat e shqiptarëve, të dhënat tregojnë qartë se kur bëhet fjalë për gëzim, të gjithë preferojnë të zgjedhin më të mirën e mundshme. Në shifra kjo përkthehet mjaft lehtë, në euro nata e Vitit të Ri, i kushton jo pak, por 110 të tilla vetëm një personi, ndërkohë që prindërit duhet të paguajnë shtesë edhe për fëmijët e tyre.
Hotelet
Konkurrojnë njëra-tjetrin denjësisht. Jo vetëm në çmime, por edhe në meny dhe oferta. Të gjithë kanë përzgjedhur muzikën, madje në hotelet më të shtrenjta janë programuar këngëtarët më në zë të muzikës së lehtë dhe popullore. Madje, tek-tuk ka edhe humoristë, të cilët pritet të rrisin adrenalinën mesnatën e 31 dhjetorit. Sipas të dhënave, nga hotel “Rogner”, “Sheraton” dhe hotel “Tirana”, përveç natës së ndërrimit të viteve, është menduar që të bëhet ofertë edhe në çmimin e dhomave. Kështu, nëse personat vendosin të kalojnë përveç natës së Vitit të Ri edhe orë të tjera në hotelin e prenotuar, do t’u duhet të paguajnë jo më shumë se 50 mijë lekë. 
Menyja
Ajo do të jetë e pasur. Madje përveç specialiteteve të restoranteve përkatëse, është menduar që klientët e asaj mbrëmje të bëjnë edhe porosi sipas dëshirës së tyre, në mënyrë që të mbeten sa më të kënaqur nga shërbimi, gatimi dhe veçanërisht mikpritja. Pjesa më e madhe e restoranteve kanë vendosur që pikërisht 31 dhjetorin të gatuajnë ushqime tradicionale, si për t’u kujtuar shqiptarëve që edhe kuzhina jonë është tejet e pasur.

Hotel “Tirana”
Darka për natën e Vitit të Ri kushton 110 euro për person. Menyja do të jetë e plotë, ndërkohë që, veç gatimit, për të argëtuar sa më shumë qytetarët është menduar që të ftohen këngëtarë dhe humoristë të shumtë.

Hotel “Rogner”
Ndërrimi i viteve në një nga hotelet më të bukura në kryeqytet kushton vetëm 11 mijë lekë të rinj personi. Ndër të tjera hotel “Rogner” vë në dispozicion të qytetarëve edhe dhomat e fjetjes që atë natë do të kushtojnë 4900 lekë të rinj.

Hotel “Sheraton”
Menyja do të jetë e shumëllojshme, ku përveç gatimeve tradicionale do të ketë edhe specialitete të hotelit. Mesnata e ndërrimit të viteve i kushton 69 euro një personi, ndërkohë që për familjet do të jetë 99 euro.

Pastiçeri “Twin Towers”
Prenotimi kushton 1 mijë lekë të rinj për person, ndërkohë që tavolina me katër vende është 4 mijë lekë të rinj. Në çmim janë të përfshira një shishe shampanjë dhe një pjatë frutash.

Bar–restorant Royal
I vendosur në katin e tretë të Twin Towers, prenotimet në “Bar Royal” kanë qenë të shumta, veçanërisht për natën e madhe të ndërrimit të viteve. Menyja kushton vetëm 9 mijë lekë të rinj.

“Bulevard”
Nata e Vitit të Ri, në një nga lokalet më të bukura në kryeqytet, frekuentuar nga personalitete të fushës së artit dhe politikës do të kushtojë 5 mijë lekë të rinj në “Bar Bulevard”. Është menduar që në tavolinë të ketë edhe një shishe shampanjë falas.

Pub “Triangolo”
I vendosur në pjesën më të gjelbëruar të kryeqytetit pub “Tiangolo” ka nisur që në ditët e para të dhjetorit të shënojë emrat në listën e gjatë të prenotimeve. Tavolina për katër persona kushton 8 mijë lekë të rinj, ndërkohë që në të është dhuratë një shishe shampanjë.

Hotel “Eklipsi”
Nata e Vitit të Ri në hotel “Eklips” duket se do t’i dedikohet tërësisht humorit dhe traditës shkodrane. Pasi, përveç ushqimeve t ë shijshme, është menduar që e gjithë mbrëmja të shoqërohet me orkestër të zgjedhur popullore shkodrane si dhe me pjesëmarrjen e humoristëve të ndryshëm të po këtij qyteti.

Hotel “Adriatik”
Mbrëmja në një nga hotelet më të bukura me pesë yje, e pikërisht në “Adriatik”, kushton 99 euro për person. Të gjithë ata që kanë vendosur të kalojnë natën e 31 dhjetorit buzë detit, e veçanërisht në një hotel high klas, duket të kenë bërë zgjedhjen e duhur.

Restorant “Xibraku”
Ambientet super të frekuentuara në Bar-Restorant “Xibraku”, jo vetëm gjatë stinës së verës, por gjatë gjithë vitit, nuk kanë mundur të mos prenotohen edhe këtë fund viti. E gjithë menyja kushton 9900 lekë të rinj për person.

“New Berlin”
Ndërrimi i viteve në ambientet e lokalit non stop New Berlin, do t’u kushtojë të gjithë të rinjve vetëm 5 mijë lekë të rinj. Prenotimet që janë kryer deri ditën e djeshme kanë qenë të shumta.

“Guva e Qetë”
Darka e madhe e Vitit të Ri në një nga restorantet më të frekuentuara në zemër në kryeqytetit do të kushtojë 5 mijë lekë të rinj për person. Menyja do të jetë e pasur dhe përveç specialiteteve të lokalit, qytetarët mund të përzgjedhin gatime nga më të ndryshmet.

“Adriano”
Në tavernën “Adriano”, vendosur në Rrugën e Elbasanit prenotimi për natën e Vitit të Ri kushton 5 mijë lekë të rinj për person. Ashtu si çdo fundjavë, edhe natën e 31 dhjetorit, do të këndojnë live grupi “Djemtë e Vjosës”.

“Diplomat”
Nata e Krishtlindjeve në hotel “Diplomat” do të kushtojë 6900 lekë të rinj. Menyja do të jetë e pasur, madje përpos ushqimeve, në çmim janë të përfshirë edhe pijet, verë, birrë, ose ujë sipas dëshirës. 

Bum prenotimesh edhe për Krishtlindje 

Jo pak i vogël ka qenë edhe numri i prenotimeve për natën e Krishtlindjeve. Madje menaxherët e restoranteve tregojnë se ata që kanë vendosur të festojnë “rëndë” Krishtlindjen nuk do të festojnë Vitin e Ri. Të vendosur mes dy datave, më besimtarët kanë preferuar 25 dhjetorin, ku pas riteve kishtare do të drejtohen në restorantin e tyre të preferuar, ku darka do të zgjasë deri në orët e para të mëngjesit.
Restorantet
Ndryshe nga nata e Vitit të Ri, ku kryeqytetasit kanë menduar për hotelet më të shtrenjta, brenda së cilëve përfshihen restorantet, për datën e lindjes së Krishtit, është menduar që të përzgjidhen restorante të njohura për cilësinë e gatimit, shërbimit etj. “Pirro Mani”, “Xibraku”, “Dreri”, “Natyra e Qetë” e shumë të tjerë, do të “kyçin” dyert për klientët e rastësishëm atë natë dhe do të merren vetëm me shërbimin e të gjithë atyre që u kanë besuar paratë në këmbim të një darke të mbushur plotë e për plotë. Sipas të dhënave, është viti i katërt që në vendin tonë Krishtlindjet kanë të njëjtën vlerë si nata e Vitit të Ri, madje në ndonjë rast edhe më shumë. Numri i qytetarëve që iu drejtohen lokaleve është shumë i madh, tashmë kjo traditë e re nuk ka asnjë ndryshim nga nata e madhe e ndërrimit të viteve.

----------


## no name

*no comment ende se kam vendos*

----------


## KUSi

*me shoqerine po ku nuk i dihet ende*

----------


## goldian

ne burg ka mundesi
do me mungoje forumi

----------


## no name

> *me shoqerine po ku nuk i dihet ende*


*Duhet me u vendos se nuk bon keshtu 
ku thua do ikim ket radh?*

----------


## ildushja

Se di akoma.

----------


## goldian

> Se di akoma.


do me beSH shoqeri?

----------


## AlbaneZ

Me familjen ne Memedhe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alnosa

e di qe ne usa nuk do jem .
se ku as vete se di se ne cfar vendi ...

----------


## WALCHIRIA

*Ka me mir se ne shpi rehat fare ........*

----------


## YaSmiN

Ketu tek Interkontinental eshte 500 euro per njeri edhe 60 euro per breakfast.Me familjen edhe pastaj me shoqerine time do t'ja kaloj.Jo me keto cmime dihet diku bukur edhe pak me lire.

----------


## Henri

buze liqenit, ne nje shtepi me verande mbi liqen... kam edhe familje ketu sivjet keshtu qe do kalojme patjeter bukur. Ah se harrova, liqeni eshte i rrethuar me bore :>

----------


## selina_21

Larg Familjes Ne.....................NYC


PS: Qef Do Kisha te Isha Ne Shkoder me Shoqerine Shiptare...Ndoshta Next yeaR.


Gezuar! Gezuar Vitin e Ri.

----------


## vampiri-femrave

Une Dubai me familjen... vjet isha ne Sharemn El Sheik dhe ja kalova goxha mireee...

----------


## hope31

larg njerezve te mi e vendlindjes, ne nje lokal te qytetit ku jetoj

----------


## AMERIKANJA06

Me familjen time ne restorant.
Vit te mbare te gjitheve.Per shume mot vitin e ri 2007.

----------

